# share photos of your birds getting scritches!



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

since cockatiels are so cute when they're sooky, i thought we could share photos with each other of each of our cockatiels getting scritches 

here's Bjorn - begging for a scritch.








and getting it.









and here's Ollie having a scritch.

















so share away! can't wait to see your birds getting scritches


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwwwww. Gorgeous!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

So cute! 

Here's Maverick's first scritches. Me wittle baby!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> So cute!
> 
> Here's Maverick's first scritches. Me wittle baby!


he's a cutie! first scritches are so exciting


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes it is!!! ^.^ Your babies are so cute! They're really enjoying thatL


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> Yes it is!!! ^.^ Your babies are so cute! They're really enjoying thatL


yup! now i'm trying to convince them they can scritch\preen each other. they've done it once or twice but they're a bit lazy. :rofl:


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Awe! So cute . Sunny is an anti scritch bird always has been.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

SunnyandChickie said:


> Awe! So cute . Sunny is an anti scritch bird always has been.


it's funny how different their personalities are, aye? before i got birds or knew much about them, i thought they'd all be similar and down-the-line. after owning them and reading about other people's, you realise how they're all different. thankfully


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Too cute!  I will share a few.

Mishka:



















Jack:



















Luna:



















Mali:










Emmit:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

your birds are gorgeous Renae! Mali is my favourite mutation - is it whiteface cinnamon pearl?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

some of mine


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i love that one of Dally snuggling next to your hand


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Gypsy:



















Solaire:



















Freya:



















Juju:



















Moon:










One of the two times he ever let me give him "chin scritches." He does not like to be touched.


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

They're all so cute! I love it when they flip their heads for us to get their chins. Sunny is a big lover of chin scritches also crest scritches, he just loves it when i get behind his crest! Once i get home i'll have to upload some of him.


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

Birdie getting his cuddles!


----------

